# Picky eater



## Gracesmom (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys! I am new to the forum and have my very first vizsla and working on getting a second one. I love her to death. But she puts the words picky eater to a whole new level. Somedays I make her chicken with gravy, just to get her to eat. I've tried so many different kinds of dry and canned food, my husband is threatening to kill me. She just seems to not care if she eats or not, and I think she needs a little more weight on her. Any suggestions? My breeder says I am spoiling her and to put the food down and if she doesn't eat it, take it away. That she will eat eventually. I am having a real hard time doing that. Help! I used to have a weimeraner that was a food hound, so I think that's why I am having such a hard time with this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Gracesmom, and welcome to the forums!! How about some pictures of Grace?? ;D ;D ;D

From what I understand, the Vizsla breed in general is known for being a bit finicky about food. My boy, Willie, is not too picky as long as he's had plenty of exercise and had the chance to burn off some calories. 

I don't really see anything wrong with offering food incentives... but if your husband has something against it, all you can do is keep trying different brands of dog food until you hit on one that she really likes. Buy the smallest bags you can, so if she rejects it you won't have too much to feed to the raccoons. Ha!! 

If she's really skinny, you could try the Satin Balls as a one-time or occasional fix. (Just type "Satin Balls" into the search box up above the ads on the right side of your screen.)

Do you moisten her kibble with a little warm water? That can make it more aromatic and interesting. You can also shake on a little bit of Parmesan cheese to make it stinky. Dogs love stinky! Or add a little tuna water from a can of water pack tuna. Anyhow, just keep trying different things. If she's young and healthy, she will eventually eat. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

I would tend to side with what your breeder told you. Sometimes giving a bribe to eat the food like the chicken and gravy can be a set back as is reqards the behavior, or letting her know if she does not eat she will get a special treat.

I think if she is hungry she will eat. Maybe try a rich food that requires less of a daily intake. Say some of the cheap brands of food you can be feeding six cups of food or more a day, while the higher end only requires a two and a half to three cup a day amount to be fed.

Good luck with your girl!

Also do you have a picture, maybe we can give some input if she looks to thin or not.


----------



## Gracesmom (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for responding guys. I put on a few pictures, trying to show the ribs and sometimes you can see her spine showing. She is 8 months old, I don't know if that is of any revelence or not. Anyway i'm not real good at tough love but I will give it a try. I am a real worrier, and always have been. Have you used the satin balls? I am just afraid I will mix all that up and she will refuse to eat them. Thanks for all recommendations.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

She looks fine to me, certainly not at the stage where you would need to worry IMO. Although its difficult to tell with my head upside down!! ;D

Has she always been fussy or is it a recent development? I'm inclined to think the breeder is right. Unless she's ill, she will eventually get to the point where she has to eat. From what I've seen and read, they're not very food focused in general. I went down the line of putting the food out for 30 mins and taking it away if it wasn't eaten. Radley went through a phase like this and I only took it away a couple of times and he learned to scoff it when it arrived. Also you could try eating your food the same time, I've heard this can stimulate them to eat, so worth a shot. 

Of course if you've already tried this then ignore me


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree I think she looks okay.

Remember Vizslas are soppose to be lean...

Again good luck with the food.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I have never seen a cat skeleton in a tree they always come down. Put your dogs food down and eventually they will eat it ( here is a secret they are dogs they eat poop your food is fine) your dog is playing you


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley was terribly picky and just wouldn't eat no matter how long you left it down or how hungry you let him get. After talking to the vet, we solved the problem by putting a dollop of wet dog in his kibble and mixing. Not the kind that looks and smells like cat foot, but something like Natural Balance Fetchin' Catchins that isn't "awful" for them, but has gravy made for dogs mixed into it. Solved the problem for the most part.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

She looks great. Wilson is 7.5 months and shows his ribs -- but he also weighs 55 lbs! He's just got a large frame and yes, there are days his food sits untouched. He eats it eventually and that's fine with me


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

My Afton (aka -- 'Sir-Fuss-A-Lot') is a fussy eater, too. My vet suggested variety and it seems to be the trick...

We use Orijen Large Breed Puppy Food at 75%, plus another high protein (gluten-free) food for the other 25%. The "another brand" has changed from small bag to small bag, as we thought we would find something that was the secret sauce . 

However, what we seem to have found is that slightly varied textures and varied smells (and exercise) trigger interest. Plain white rice has been the staple 'additive' about once per week - now that we found he loves it.

We leave out the unbeaten food and he does return to it later in the day... I've made the comment to my husband that I wonder if V's have small stomachs. Afton can be mid 'gobble' and suddenly be done, turning away with a bit of food tumbling from his mouth to the floor. Reminds me of my youngest son! Ha ha!!!

Note- we had used the rice following tummy trouble - (Afton enjoys drinking out of the Koi pond, even with a fresh bowl of water next to him)...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

She's fine. Good shiny coat, muscle definition in her shoulders and loins - she's in good Vizsla shape. 

Mothers love to see fat babies. Don't worry - she's fine. She will eat what she needs. Listen to your breeder and hubbie. 

Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The mate is spot on near perfect"

Lean muscle mass wins

due to Lifestyle choices 

diets none win

were the pictures via Submarine? ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Gracesmom, she looks good to me, too!


----------



## Gracesmom (May 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the responses. Sorry about the upside down pictures. Like I said I am new here and new to taking pictures and posting with an iPad. I have moved on to bigger worries. Read my new problem on Lyme disease and save me from worrying myself to death.


----------

